# NARS haul



## macmistress (Apr 25, 2008)

kayyy so im pretty excited cos my NARS haul didnt cost me as much as the prices here in England. I bought mind from the mall in Dubai and it cost me £208 whereas here in england it would have cost me £317!!

Well I am going Dubai again so I guess Ill just do more shopping there
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is my first ever haul..I never got everything I wanted cos they didnt have everything but yeah. I was happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/IMG_1070.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/IMG_1071.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/IMG_1072.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/IMG_1069.jpg

Hope you liked 'em


----------



## macmistress (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh yeah..From Left to Right here is the list :-

NARS Eyeshadow Duos


Mediteranee £15.90 - £23 
Misfit 
South Pacific 
Divine 
Habanera 
Cleo 

Nars Single Eyeshadow


Ameth - £10.90 - £15 
NARS Blush


Sin £12.40 - £18.50 
Taj Mahal  
NARS 

· Kabuki brush - £24 - £37


NARS Lipstick Mitzi £11.90 - £17 
NARS Lipstick kiss 


NARS Lipstain/Lipgloss Duo Sandpiper/Daredevil £13.90 – £28 
NARS Lipstain/Lipgloss Duo Stolen kisses/Pampa


----------



## wild child (Apr 29, 2008)

Holy cow!! That's one heck of a haul! Good job & enjoy your new goodies


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, great haul.
Enjoy!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 29, 2008)

WOWOW! Awesome haul!!! Enjoy your new pretties


----------



## Compulsive (May 10, 2008)

I'm in love with your Yachiyo brush!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 10, 2008)

the blushes and the lip stuff looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## msmack (May 10, 2008)

man... whatta haul! thanks for sharing!


----------



## iheartcolor (May 10, 2008)

Oh I love Taj Mahal blush!  It will be gorgeous!

-Lauren


----------



## elmo1026 (May 10, 2008)

I love it. TELL ME HOW YOU LIKE Taj Mahal. I think it is a great color.


----------



## darkishstar (May 10, 2008)

Gorgeous haul! Enjoy it all.


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 11, 2008)

That is such a fabulous haul!! How are you liking Sin?  I've always wanted to try it!  Enjoy your gorgeous new NARS!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 11, 2008)

Enjoy it all!


----------



## starr (May 13, 2008)

yay thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm gonna be in Dubai for around 3 hours on May 31st so I may as well do a bit of shopping while i'm at the airport.


----------

